# Inhalt einer Tabelle immer oben halten



## Grunge (20. September 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe folgednes Problem: ich habe 3 Spalten und 2 Zeilen: Die oberste Zeile geht über alle drei spalten als eine ("colspan=3") die zweite zeile ist aufgeteilt in drei spalten (links: 20% mitte 40% rechts 20%) wenn eine solche Tabbelle nun beispielsweise in die mittlere Spalte Inhalt per PHP included wird, dann rutscht dieser höher nach oben als der inhalt der inken und rechten spalte, so fern der includedte Inhalt der mittleren Spalte vom Format her größer ist als der rechte und linke Inhalt. Umgekehrter Fall: Der INhalt der in die mitte geladen werden soll ist kleiner: Folglich rutscht er mittig zum Inhalt der rechten und linken Spalte. Ich möchte aber das unabhängig vom Format das zu ladenen Inhalts, alle INHALTE IN DEN SPALTEN an der oberen Zeile justiert sind, bzw die oberkannte aller geladenen Inhalte soll auf einer Höhe sein - so klingts besser. Dieses Problem habe ich beim IE und Explorer, von daher gehe ich von einem einstellungsfehler aus. 

Außerdem möchte ich erreichen, das egal wie groß der Inhalt im Format Breite ist, das er nicht die Breite der eingestellten Spalte übertrifft - ist das auch möglich!?

Hoffe ihr wisst weiter Danke im Vorraus


----------



## aTa (20. September 2005)

Hi,
schon mal in der <td> valign=top versucht?
PS: ein bischen Code wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Grunge (20. September 2005)

oh man okay das probier ich welchen code brauchst du!?


----------



## aTa (20. September 2005)

Naja wenn du ein Problem mit einer bestimmten Stelle im Code hast, dann ist es einfach dir zu helfen wenn du uns diesen zeigst.


----------



## schutzgeist (20. September 2005)

Wie aTa schon sagte.
Schau mal, ob du damit was anfangen kannst 


```
<table width="100%" border="0">
  <tr valign="top">
    <td width="20%"><p>dsfdfsdsfdfsfsd</p>
      <p>dfsfsd</p>
      <p>&nbsp;</p>
      <p>dfs</p>
      <p>sfd</p>
      <p>df</p>
      <p>s</p></td>
    <td width="40%"><p>dfsfsdsdf</p>
    <p>fsd</p>
    <p>f</p>
    <p>sd</p>
    <p>sdfsdf</p></td>
    <td width="20%"><p>dfsdfs</p>
    <p>sdf</p>
    <p>dfs</p>
    <p>dfs</p>
    <p>sdf</p>
    <p>sdf</p></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Grunge (20. September 2005)

kk =) das hatt ich ja schon kapiert^^ =)))


----------



## Tribalman (21. September 2005)

Valign="top" gilt allerdings (so weit ich weiß) als deprecated
und sollte nicht mehr benutzt werden. Stattdessen kannst du
CSS verwenden: style="vertical-align:top;"



> Außerdem möchte ich erreichen, das egal wie groß der Inhalt im Format Breite ist, das er nicht die Breite der eingestellten Spalte übertrifft - ist das auch möglich!?



Wie meinst du das? Sollen Bilder, die breiter sind, abgeschnitten werden? Oder reden wir 
von Text? Wenn du der Tabellenzelle eine feste Breite zugewiesen hast, wird Text 
automatisch umbrochen. Ansonsten wieder CSS: style="overflow:hidden;" würde ein Bild 
abschneiden, das Breiter als die Tabellenzelle ist. style="overflow:auto" würde bei größerem
Inhalt Scrollbalken erscheinen lassen.

T


----------

